# Dhoom 3-The most awaited bollywood movie of the year



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2013)

The trailer is out, and it's looks AMAZING
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeF_b8EQcK0&feature=share


----------



## R2K (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm waiting to see what all parts and stunts from famous hollywood movies they try to imitate this time.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

R2K said:


> I'm waiting to see what all parts and stunts from famous hollywood movies they try to imitate this time.



Who cares what they copy the best thing is that we can see Indian actors doing stunts in bollywood movies.  .  Hope they copy it properly.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2013)

Found this on facebook

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p320x320/74568_668530913192387_1291630162_n.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Found this on facebook
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p320x320/74568_668530913192387_1291630162_n.jpg



So the idea is that his direction should be limited to trailers and the main film should be directed by someone else


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2013)

eww why the f are they showing that guy in the trailer...i want a special edition with all scenes removed which has that dumb actor..
even bachchan is annoying


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 31, 2013)

seems like "you can see me".


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 31, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> seems like "you can see me".



You mean "now you see me" right?


----------



## root.king (Oct 31, 2013)

Waiting for aamir's action


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes new magic movie


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> You mean "now you see me" right?


Nope. It is 'You can see me'. That's what abhishek bacchan calls 'Now you see me'


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2013)

To all those saying it's copied from now you see me.It's impossible,Both the movies have released this year and dhoom 3 script was written around 2011



cyborg47 said:


> Found this on facebook
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p320x320/74568_668530913192387_1291630162_n.jpg



but this has Aamir


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> but this has Aamir


Mangal Pandey had Aamir too


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Mangal Pandey had Aamir too



Whichever Aamir movie had released after 20th dec always broke the records  and started the cr club 
TZP,Gajini and 3 Idiots all bought 100,150 and 200 cr club to India,Dhoom 3 might bring 250  
Whatever even if K3 and D3 suck hope they beat ce


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 31, 2013)

Srk for doom4


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

This movies shud've been directed by Abbas Mastaan


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Srk for doom4



Doom 4  i will buy this game for sure.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, goddamn Doom 3 released a while ago. It's high time to release Doom 4. Get your sh!t together id software.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Srk for doom4


I'd hate to see him as a demon god on mars.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'd hate to see him as a demon god on mars.



Srk does villain roles pretty good imho


----------



## R2K (Oct 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> To all those saying it's copied from now you see me.It's impossible,Both the movies have released this year and dhoom 3 script was written around 2011



Trust me, this movie also will copy some crazy scenes from hollywood action movies in a pathetic manner. Dhoom1 and 2 did it. Only original thing was the hero guys behaving like idiots which was supposed to be taken as comedy .


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 31, 2013)

i liked the music in trailer..i know the movie will probably be wrong on many levels( i hope it proves me wrong ) just like other bollywood movies..


----------



## lywyre (Oct 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Mangal Pandey had Aamir too



You forgot Mela?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 31, 2013)

I request mods to merge this with the bollywood bashing thread

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 31, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> i liked the music in trailer..i know the movie will probably be wrong on many levels( i hope it proves me wrong ) just like other bollywood movies..



Ok.if you don't like the philm,don't watch it  simple as that.

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2013)

No, Dhoom 3 deserves a bashing thread of its own.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> No, Dhoom 3 deserves a bashing thread of its own.


Nop.this is a too generic a film to have its own thread
Krrishit 3 is the one more deserving of a bashing thread of its own

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2013)

K3 will never reach the pretentious nature of D3, so yeah, D3 deserves its own bashing thread


----------



## lywyre (Nov 1, 2013)

Let this thread be the bashing thread for both the films. Lets see what all they have copied from HW. 
From K3 trailer, I can see they have copied the fighting sequence from Matrix Revolution climax and various XMen movie characters.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

Checkout Aamir in Dhoom 3
Bollywood perfectionist Aamir Khan gears up for an adrenalin pumping action extravanganza - Dhoom 3.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2013)

Ummm has anyone checked out the review of k3 by TOI. 4.5*???


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Ummm has anyone checked out the review of k3 by TOI. 4.5*???


Since when did people start relying on TOI's film review scores?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Since when did people start relying on TOI's film review scores?



I have seen a large mass of people in my college going to watch movie after reading review of TOI.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

I think "Ra-One" has special appearance in K3 just like Robot in Ra-One


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Ummm has anyone checked out the review of k3 by TOI. 4.5*???



TOI gives even crap films 3.5*
So.....

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

^^TOI reviews are not to be taken seriously


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

Some guy on ndtv gave k3  2.5*


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2013)

This guy has given an original review see it. 

[YOUTUBE]To4b4las6O4[/YOUTUBE]

The film is getting negative reviews from many places as suspected.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

quan chi said:


> This guy has given an original review see it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]To4b4las6O4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The film is getting negative reviews from many places as suspected.



This guy was in bigg boss.


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2013)

quan chi said:


> This guy has given an original review see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does he call Hrithik, a chutiya?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> This guy was in bigg boss.


He is the bade estarrr!!


----------



## srkmish (Nov 2, 2013)

One of the great things they have done this time is - They have added a backdrop to the thief's life. It is very important for a master thief to have his origin story explained which was lacking in Dhoom 1 and 2. And with Aamir playing this role, im sure there will be a lot of depth to his character.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 16, 2013)

The more i see the trailers or promos of this film the more i feel there is "Now you see me in it" (Which itself was an average film according to me). They might have made the script even before the release of the later. But how long does it takes to change it. Hell not everything goes as planned. During the shoot many things change.

Anyways except for some unnecessary skin shows, shamelessly copied dresses & cliches as usual I don't expect anything more.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry but these are not my words as i have not seen the movie yet. From the reviews & reading comments from various other people it seems that dhoom 3 is a movie for liftman & autowalah type of people. But I think not all are so dumb that they wont catch those irritating flaws.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 21, 2013)

If somebody saw dhoom 3 please rate it with dhoom 1 and 2.thanks


----------



## $hadow (Dec 21, 2013)

Tickets not available till sunday. Houseful throughout the city


----------



## eggman (Dec 21, 2013)

Dhoom 3 ..First Day First Show :doh:
Please avoid if you've seen the Prestige.
Avoid it otherwise too.

Just avoid it al together.
Havn't see D1, but it's as bad as D2 if not worse. And since it ripped of prestige , even the twist lost it's effect.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2013)

From twitter : Aamir Khan has acted in two of Nolan's films


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm hearing the movie to be pretty fine.



eggman said:


> it's as bad as D2 if not worse.



So you found D2 bad


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

I remember watching d1 in cinema hall while sitting on benches. FDFS, didn't get the tickets and so talked to someone to do some jugaad. The screen was just ten feet away. The only thing i enjoyed was the dhoom tune and the bikini scene by Esha Deol. After the bikini scene I left the hall, lit the cigarette and waited for my frnds to come out. Cheap tactics and too below my standards.


----------



## Akira (Dec 22, 2013)

eggman said:


> Dhoom 3 ..First Day First Show :doh:
> Please avoid if you've seen the Prestige.
> Avoid it otherwise too.
> 
> ...



This. This, this, this. I have the Prestige on my computer, and was going for a Bale movie marathon before watching American Hustle. Now that movie was something else.

Then I went for a noon show on Sat., and well... The stunt scenes(Jet ski remains underwater forever, driving on walls, jumping without ramps..) were,well, unrealistic is understating it. Katrina is there to look pretty. Idiocy at it's finest.

If not for Aamir, I wouldn't give this a 1/5. He literally saves the movie. Sure, the script is a rip-off, and they throw all the logic out of the circus. But then, I really should have expected that, I guess. 

Aamir's show, decent editing/cinematography and Pritam's music. Oh, and South-filmy style stunts. 2.5/5.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2013)

sksundram said:


> I remember watching d1 in cinema hall while sitting on benches. FDFS, didn't get the tickets and so talked to someone to do some jugaad. The screen was just ten feet away. The only thing i enjoyed was the dhoom tune and the bikini scene by Esha Deol. After the bikini scene I left the hall, lit the cigarette and waited for my frnds to come out. *Cheap tactics and too below my standards*.



And yet waited for bikini scene


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

^^I am no saint. Those days we used to watch every movie that was screened in the cinema hall. It doesn't matter if it's model hunter or tomorrow never dies. If it's Friday, we (that includes me and all my movie freak friends) have to watch fdfs. But it's solely one's choice to continue watching or not. I was leaving earlier but one of my friends said to wait for bikini scene otherwise paisa wasool nai hoga. I was like ok, why not. But a rip-off Hollywood movies and 3rd class acting (esp. AB and uday were intolerablel) were also not helping.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 22, 2013)

so i got to see dhoom 3 yesterday. I agreed to go as my friend had got complimentary tickets to imax from one of his clients and i decided to join. Would rate it around 1.5 to 2. The movie is unintentionally hilarious at points. Uday chopra is annoying as usual. The twist before intermission was a nolan inspired prestige move. Aamir khan when angry looked hilarious for some reason. I think he was taking it way too seriously esp when he was running down the bank. Katrina kaif had a non essential role. Actually the movie could have been done without her. Heavy on product placements, Transforming BMW bikes, Autos ramming the walls, Overacting..Could go on...but must admit the production value of the movie was quite high. You could make out that they spent a lot of money on this movie but could have spent more on writing. Even the ending was mehh..I ended up laughing the whole movie.

Oh yes btw the main villain here are the banks. The so called bankers had some of the laugh out loud dialogues i have ever heard. It was so bad that it was good.

to those saying its now you see me copy, no it wasn't..There could be few similarities but IMO it was not.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 22, 2013)

The fact is that Salman Khan movie trailer got more cheer than the movie itself.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 22, 2013)

Dhoom 1 had many flaws too. But it was the far better than 2 & 3(as per the reviewers. I have not seen 3.)
Now not everybody has a good marketing skills as SRK. I mean from the promo's only you can make out from aamir & abhishek's face that they knew how the movie is and for which type of audience it was targeted to.
Aamir seemed disinterested through out the promos & now by reading the reviewers comments it seems he was not even interested to do this film too. However he did it may be for some reasons. Thus the worst acting.
Somebody posted this on a forum. Just see his review.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2013)

from what i gather
this movie sucked because of
1.Southie-esque Physics defying stunts
2.story ripoff from The prestige


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

Dhoom3 is called Boom3...  (in our home town)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2013)

$hadow said:


> *The fact is that Salman Khan movie trailer got more cheer than the movie itself.*



Faith in the Public:Lost
Srsly,dont they get fed up of Salman's films.He does the same BS everytime in his films


----------



## kaz (Dec 22, 2013)

1st day 1st show and what a waste of time and money....better watch D1 and D2 at home again 

Though a few of my friends liked it and the whole hostel has gone today not sure whether to watch the movie or the girls in their best possible getups on Sunday Outing


----------



## $hadow (Dec 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Faith in the Public:Lost
> Srsly,dont they get fed up of Salman's films.He does the same BS everytime in his films



The public loves what he does and I just hate his films last movie I watched was bodyguard and then I promised myself not to watch his movies anymore.  But girls are always like "wow"  "awww he is so hot" leads to super success of his movies.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 22, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Just see his review.



The arrogance is strong in this one.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The arrogance is strong in this one.



Better with pictures ... 

*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/26740309.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Better with pictures ...
> 
> SNIP



Qui-gon, not Yoda...


----------



## quan chi (Dec 22, 2013)

I think this review is more entertaining than the movie. 
Dhoom 3 Review - 2 Aamir Khans Double the Tedium » SearchIndia.com Blog


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

quan chi said:


> I think this review is more entertaining than the movie.
> Dhoom 3 Review - 2 Aamir Khans Double the Tedium » SearchIndia.com Blog



Abhishek - retard and Katrina - stripper..and the best one.. Amitabh - boot licker.. he he.. I am so loving it. Hats off to the reviewer. :thumbup:


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Somebody posted this on a forum. Just see his review.


Awesome punchline !!!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 23, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Qui-gon, not Yoda...



*static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121206184404/coasterpedia/images/b/b8/Okay_meme.jpg


----------



## srkmish (Dec 23, 2013)

I enjoyed the first half. The action scenes were really well done. Although the implausibility of some of the scenes marred the immersion. From the second half, it was standard bollywood formula of getting torn between love and family. Also the lack of continuity throughout reflects lazy storytelling on the part of the director.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2013)

Spoiler alert for below link!
30 things I learnt from Dhoom 3 *SPOILERS* - IMDb


And 
Dhoom 3: Magic, no logic - The Hindu


Spoiler



Writer 1: Ok, we need to write a new Dhoom movie. So much money to be made.

Writer 2: What’s there to write?

Writer 1: We signed Aamir. He likes to read scripts and stuff.

Writer 2: But why?

Writer 1: He is a thinking actor, yaar. He asks questions like: What’s my character’s backstory? What is the existential crisis he is going through? How is the film reflecting the socio economic politics of disparities in the world?

Writer 2: (looks at DVD of The Dark Knight lying around and scribbles for a minute) Okay, we begin with the backstory. Aamir could play Joker, I mean clown. Backstory is that he was part of the circus, his father dies unable to pay bank loans, so he robs banks. Banks are the villains of today. And we end a 20-minute backstory with a great back shot of Aamir... Remember how he worked out for Ghajini since he couldn't do much with the script? I can already see the teaser.

Writer 1: Aamir is a thinking actor. We need more.

Writer 2: (looks at the DVD shelf and The Prestige DVD is asking him: Are you watching closely?) Okay, Aamir plays a thinking clown. He can also do magic. In fact, I can make doubly sure he won't turn this down. I'm writing him a role where he can be a thinking genius thief and the Taare Zameen Par kid at the same time.

Writer 1: Krrish already has a grown up autistic kid in a man’s body.

Writer 2: Doesn't matter, boss. I saw this movie called Tropic Thunder. Ben Stiller plays Simple Jack in a movie within a movie. What superb acting. Every actor wants to be Rainman and Forrest Gump once in his life. Aamir is no exception.

Writer 1: Fine... this just when Yash Raj Films is turning over a new leaf with good cinema! Okay, here’s an idea. Make it fully meta. Aamir should say what we believe in. We are clowns. We entertain. We make people believe that they are winning by laughing at us. But we have their money. At least the critics will understand our predicament then.

Writer 2: Okay, boss. Ditto for Uday Chopra, I presume. He makes self-deprecatory jokes so that the audience likes him finally?

Writer 1: We can only try. We have unleashed him upon them thrice now. We hope he has grown on them.

Writer 2: Bas, enough characterisation. It’s a Dhoom movie, boss. Let’s talk about the bikes. We need to do something better than The Fast and the Furious. Something like Transformers? Picture this: Aamir is being chased on a bike, suddenly he’s trapped on a bridge... And as he dives off the bridge with his bike, the bike becomes a boat and then a submarine and then a boat again and then flies out of water and becomes a bike again.

Writer 1: Why not make a boat turn into a plane and he flies off?

Writer 2: Don't be ridiculous, boss. Also, that’s more a Dhoom 4 idea. Audience is not ready for it yet. Batman has done it; I don't have the DVD now. But next film, I promise you, the thief will jump out of a building and become a plane.

Writer 1: Ok, let's go. Time for meeting with Aamir.

Writer 2: We haven’t written anything for Abhishek or Katrina yet.

Writer 1: Have already briefed Vaibhavi on how to present Katrina. She said we can do a family friendly striptease for one song and a circus act for another, one romantic duet with Aamir and one Dhoom song for end credits.

Writer 2: And Abhishek?

Writer 1: No time for that... I'll give him sunglasses.

(It is learnt that Abhishek insisted on using all the fake moustaches and beards he had to add character)

Later at the meeting:

Aamir: So do I get caught by Jai and Ali? John and Hrithik preferred to leap to death if I remember right.

Writer 1: What would you rather do?

Aamir (thinks): Hmmm! (Looks at the cheque in hand) Ok then, let’s Dhoom!

Post Script: Not a page of script was written after this meeting.

Genre: Action

Director: Vijay Krishna Acharya

Cast: Aamir Khan, Abhishek Bachchan, Katrina Kaif, Uday Chopra

Storyline: Jai and Ali are called to investigate bank robberies in Chicago involving a circus clown

Bottomline: A superlative spoof, so much to laugh at.

Keywords: Dhoom 3 review, Aamir Khan, Abhishek Bachchan, Katrina Kaif, Uday Chopra


----------



## R2K (Dec 23, 2013)

R2K said:


> I'm waiting to see what all parts and stunts from famous hollywood movies they try to imitate this time.



Was my prediction true ?


----------



## lywyre (Dec 23, 2013)

R2K said:


> Was my prediction true ?



Not only yours


----------



## jaleel (Dec 23, 2013)

Strictly no for another Dhoom! (or) Uday chopra


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

jaleel said:


> Strictly no for another Dhoom! (or) Uday chopra



(or) Abhishek Bacchan


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Dhoom 3: Magic, no logic - The Hindu




[h=1]Amitabh Bachchan: Dhoom 3 is SPECTACULAR![/h]


----------



## quan chi (Dec 23, 2013)

Enough of bad parts.
Everything that is bad has something good in it too!

So i got interested and tried to take a peek into what was it all about. I think you guys understood what i am referring here. I just did some 15 mins viewing of random scenes. These things are really impressive.
1. Cinematography. The movie scenes are really beautiful and shot on a large scale!
2. Good starting. (No don't listen to the dialogues.) Just see what is going on. It is good.
3.The transformation of aamir's bike into a jetski.
4.Uday chopra's initial comedy scenes are good.I don't understand why public hate him so much.(Then again I have not seen the complete movie.)
Now I think had they paid some attention & money to the story too this film could have been a lot better.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2013)

How many of u watched it in Theater?
my frnd has gone to PVR yesterday and was warning me to not go for this even if some give me the tickets for free....

"Dimaag ka shot..movie hain ye..."
he also said that D1 & D2 are way better than D3


----------



## R2K (Dec 23, 2013)

DId this one cross 100 crore in box office yet ? Lame movies always get really successful in India


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 23, 2013)

R2K said:


> DId this one cross 100 crore in box office yet ? Lame movies always get really successful in India



200+ crore worldwide in 3 days .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> 200+ crore worldwide in 3 days .



This phenomenon is called "Multiple year hype"(i coined the term)
When the next installment of a product isn't released for suppose 10 years if it releases after that,people will blindly rush to buy the product
e.g Starcraft 2,Diablo III and HL3 if it ever happens


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Amitabh Bachchan: Dhoom 3 is SPECTACULAR!*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> [h=1]Amitabh Bachchan: Dhoom 3 is SPECTACULAR![/h]


*images.wikia.com/brutallegend/images/8/8c/You_Don't_Say.jpg


----------



## sksundram (Dec 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> This phenomenon is called "Multiple year hype"(i coined the term)
> When the next installment of a product isn't released for suppose 10 years if it releases after that,people will blindly rush to buy the product
> e.g Starcraft 2,Diablo III and HL3 if it ever happens



You just don't compare gamers with movie watchers. And Valve is no yash raj studios. Every game they delivered till now is par excellence. I would happily pre order hl3.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

sksundram said:


> You just don't compare gamers with movie watchers. And Valve is no yash raj studios. Every game they delivered till now is par excellence. I would happily pre order hl3.



No but even if people say HL3 is a crap game*hypothetical situation* You would be like "I want to experience it for myself"
same here.Dhoom 3 has been hyped for god knows how many years and also OH F**K AAMIR KHAN IS THE MAIN VILLAIN!!!!!! STFU AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!!!!!
factor also comes into play


----------



## sksundram (Dec 23, 2013)

^^i don't care what people say. Teasers and official 5 minute gameplay before the release are the deciding factors for me. I don't believe in brand but in the quality. And saying hl3 could be crap is indeed one of the most hypothetical lines i have heard. The moment i finished watching d3 trailer, i was like oh! God. Another s#it thrown on the junta. Aamir was looking dumb to be honest. Hope his peekay delivers.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 23, 2013)

^ peekay ke ludak na jaye


----------



## srkmish (Dec 23, 2013)

Did everyone really hate the movie or is it just a fad nowadays to bash bollywood movies. Granted that Aamir is my fav hero and i was a bit biased, but i would not mind seeing this movie again later owing to the good cinematography, cool action scenes(okay some were out of bounds of reason) and aamir's acting. This movie is tons better than Dabangg2 or Krrish 3. 



Spoiler



Especially the scenes between Sahil and Samar were intense, heartfelt and very moving.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

sksundram said:


> ^^i don't care what people say. *Teasers and official 5 minute gameplay before the release are the deciding factors for me*. I don't believe in brand but in the quality. And saying hl3 could be crap is indeed one of the most hypothetical lines i have heard. The moment i finished watching d3 trailer, i was like oh! God. Another s#it thrown on the junta. Aamir was looking dumb to be honest. Hope his peekay delivers.



This isn't about you,or me this is about how general public behaves.
Dhoom 3's 200cr in 3 days is because of 2 things
The Dhoom "brand"(omfg dude D3 after like 7 years mannnn....gotta watch dis)
Aamir Khan(All Aamir films are awesommmeeezzzzzz/Aamir is D perfectionist)



srkmish said:


> Did everyone really hate the movie or is *it just a fad nowadays to bash bollywood movies*. Granted that Aamir is my fav hero and i was a bit biased, but i would not mind seeing this movie again later owing to the good cinematography, cool action scenes(okay some were out of bounds of reason) and aamir's acting. This movie is tons better than Dabangg2 or Krrish 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is.


p.s i haven't seen the film yet


----------



## srkmish (Dec 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> This isn't about you,or me this is about how general public behaves.
> Dhoom 3's 200cr in 3 days is because of 2 things
> The Dhoom "brand"(omfg dude D3 after like 7 years mannnn....gotta watch dis)
> Aamir Khan(*All Aamir films are awesommmeeezzzzzz/Aamir is D perfectionist*)



There is absolutely no doubt. I follow all his performances and his conviction shows in each and every role. Even in flop films like Mann, if you see the last scene the level of poignancy he achieves is enough to convince anyone that he throws his heart and soul into each role.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 23, 2013)

@commander you are right. This isn't about you and me. And general public.. hmmm.... So tell me how many people around you watched the movie or didn't watch it or are going to watch it because of your above mentioned reasons. Max 100. How come you sure that all the Indian movie watchers junta fall in this category. What i am sure or even you is that general public wants a corruption free india, low inflation and better sanitation. But if you say general public wants a Congress free india (which i do want)  then why they won in mizoram recently. We should refrain from generalizing. In my case, none of my friends except just one is a srk fan and still chennai express was a blockbuster.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

Another reason why D3 sucked maybe because there was no Yash Chopra? 



sksundram said:


> ^^you are right. This isn't about you and me. And general public.. hmmm.... So tell me how many people around you watched the movie or didn't watch it or are going to watch it because of your above mentioned reasons. Max 100. How come you sure that all the Indian movie watchers junta falls in this category. What i am sure or even you is that general public wants a corruption free india, low inflation and better sanitation. But if you say general public wants a Congress free india (which i do want)  then why they won in mizoram recently. We should refrain from generalizing. In my case, none of my friends except just one is a srk fan and still chennai express was a blockbuster.



I agree .No generalization.
Just FYI,every one in my 11th class(division A,B,C) was hyped about this film lol.Also on our school FB group the hype was clearly visible(Where else do you think i got these diaglogues mfg dude D3 after like 7 years mannnn....gotta watch dis,
All Aamir films are awesommmeeezzzzzz,Aamir is D perfectionist)


----------



## quan chi (Dec 23, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Did everyone really hate the movie or is it just a fad nowadays to bash bollywood movies. Granted that Aamir is my fav hero and i was a bit biased, but i would not mind seeing this movie again later owing to the good cinematography, cool action scenes(okay some were out of bounds of reason) and aamir's acting. This movie is tons better than Dabangg2 or Krrish 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you read my post#75?


----------



## sksundram (Dec 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Another reason why D3 sucked maybe because there was no Yash Chopra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pat yourself on the back. You deserve it for standing out of the crowd of d3 fanboys.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 24, 2013)

So, bike turns into jetski? 
WTF?
Who is Aamir? Bank robber Batman?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 24, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the scenes between Sahil and Samar were intense, heartfelt and very moving.



you make it sound like a scence from a gay movie lol


----------



## srkmish (Dec 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> you make it sound like a scence from a gay movie lol



Bane of grown up world. Everyone subconsciously tries to attach a sexual connotation to every word uttered.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Vigil Idiot: Dhoom 3 | Mumbai Boss
Vigil idiot has a take on dhoom 3


----------



## quan chi (Dec 25, 2013)

Reviewers more creative than the director of this movie.
Abhishek's entry in auto explained!


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2013)

crap movie, I guess.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 25, 2013)

^^yes indeed, Ameer really did it this time, he is so much into the character, he definitely looks like a cheap bloody thief and with equally substandard co-actors, the biggest fail of this christmas


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Dec 25, 2013)

A good time-pass flick with no brains. Go for it if you expect no logic in movies.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 26, 2013)

ROFL


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2013)

Next hero in Dhoom 4 will be...............



Spoiler



Uday Chopra


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2013)

Even reading the plot summary is full of comedy:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> As Chicago Police Officer Victoria (Tabrett Bethell) failed to catch him, she calls ACP Jai Dixit (Abhishek Bachchan) and his partner, Ali (Uday Chopra), for help in solving the case.



USA ki police pakad nahi payi, Indian police pakdegi.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2013)

sksundram said:


> ROFL



The yellow taxi makes it an exact copy


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2013)

Faun said:


> The yellow taxi makes it an exact copy


But it comes from opposite direction.. There lies the creativity


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

Yaar aaj dekhi ye movie : sacchi bata raha hu , english bhool ke tapoorigiri aa gayi he....

On a site note : Those looking forward to watch this movie should probably avoid it. There's nothing in it except Aamir's acceptable(acceptable , not exceptional) acting.
Although , its true that after watching so many good Hollywood and Eastern movies , my expectations from movies has reached a high where barely any Indian movie can stand ( except those art movies , like those of Irfaan Khan , etc ). But still this movie truly deserves some serious thrashing considering the way it was hyped. 

If it were not for Aamir Khan , seriously I wouldn't have seen this movie at all , not even in future as a waste of time. I have seen their(co-actors) acting in previous movies and its needless to say they S*** at it.

They were trying to implement the concept of Prestige , but totally went haywire. 

And those fanboys who are saying that there was at least decent gadgetry and tech. involved should probably stop watching movies. I mean seriously it was a total disaster .!!1
Waste of time and I hope there's not another sequel to this coming in any time soon.



ico said:


> Even reading the plot summary is full of comedy:
> 
> 
> 
> USA ki police pakad nahi payi, Indian police pakdegi.


The most hilarious line was : "Mr. Dixit is the top rated officer in Indian police.!!! "
No doubt this movie is a total joke with everything flying high defying every rule and logic.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yaar aaj dekhi ye movie : sacchi bata raha hu , english bhool ke tapoorigiri aa gayi he....
> 
> On a site note : Those looking forward to watch this movie should probably avoid it. There's nothing in it except Aamir's acceptable(acceptable , not exceptional) acting.
> Although , its true that after watching so many good Hollywood and Eastern movies , my expectations from movies has reached a high where barely any Indian movie can stand ( except those art movies , like those of Irfaan Khan , etc ). But still this movie truly deserves some serious thrashing considering the way it was hyped.
> ...



Let me guess 
Said gadgetry & tech Dhoom cliches includes
Main villain puts a fake mustache and beard and manages to run off before le Phail Cops arrive.said Phails dont recognize him 
Some gravity defying stunt involving a building
Some damn "robot" done with K3 level CGI


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 29, 2013)

and by tthe anyon seen Ek Ruka Hua Faisla


----------



## sksundram (Dec 29, 2013)

^^yes i have watched and liked it a lot. Pankaj Kapoor has, as usual, given a  brilliant performance and so the rest of the actors. Being such a fine actor, it was surprising to see annu kapoor to not act so well. IMO he was the only weak link in the acting department. If you appreciate movies like garam hawa, ek doctor ki maut, antardwand then you will like it for sure. After all it's a Basu Chatterji movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 30, 2013)

HL3 on a dhoom 3 thread? Half Life 3 confirmed!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2013)

ek ruka hua faisla is a remake of this classic movie:
12 Angry Men (1957) - IMDb
now this is how a remake is done.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 30, 2013)

i saw that movie, an all my family member were shouting, why i am watching a movie where people are only discussing..

i was only 16 then, bu i liked it so much, but dont know what happens at the end in the movie


----------



## quan chi (Dec 30, 2013)

Posts from other forum!

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1545936_451647144936994_538577470_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1505414_451647504936958_1648019887_n.jpg


----------



## sksundram (Dec 30, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> i saw that movie, an all my family member were shouting, why i am watching a movie where people are only discussing..
> 
> i was only 16 then, bu i liked it so much, but dont know what happens at the end in the movie



Watch the movie again to know the ending (i am not going to ruin it for you). Hope it's been too many years since you watched . And though a remake, it is much much better.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Posts from other forum!
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1545936_451647144936994_538577470_n.jpg
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1505414_451647504936958_1648019887_n.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2013)

^^this has surpassed Rajnikant


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Posts from other forum!
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1545936_451647144936994_538577470_n.jpg
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1505414_451647504936958_1648019887_n.jpg


----------



## Flash (Dec 30, 2013)

*fine-blog.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Dhoom-3-trolled.png


----------



## RCuber (Jan 2, 2014)

Dhoom 3: A detailed pictorial summary of an incredibly shitty movie | ImaanSheikh


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2014)

Is this a new trend hating uday chopra? I would reiterate that I liked uday chopra in mohabbatein and in all the dhoom series.(Not seen 3 though). Agreed he is not quite a main stream hero but his appearances in dhoom never irritated me.


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha I seriously think that Abhishek Bachchan spoiled the movie .. Otherwise the movie was better..


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 10, 2014)

Dhoom 3 kind of horrible in the end.......in the the only thing that doesn't happen is that amir khan's bike doesn't change to a helicopter......


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2014)

Finally Watched D3
and its a total disaster to watch those "Chase Sequences..."
Bike on Rope, Handles going inside, Attaching two bikes, Transforming Bike to a Jet Ski, Jumping over cars using a rope...
the Director must have taken ideas from so many movies Spiderman,Terminator,Transformers etc etc...
Katrina is just a supporting actor for few minutes


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2014)

How the.... this movie got 78% rating at rotten tomatoes. even the IMDB score of 5.9 is more for this dumb movie.
I have some plans for this movie if I get time I will try to post them.


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2014)

I happened to watch this movie by accident (was playing when I was travelling by bus). Why the hell is Uday Chopra, an officer with Mumbai police, depicted to have illiterate/gunda like mannerisms?


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I happened to watch this movie by accident (was playing when I was travelling by bus). Why the hell is Uday Chopra, an officer with Mumbai police, depicted to have illiterate/gunda like mannerisms?


Coz Yashraj films is producing the Dhoom movies - he can do whatever he want! 
Even the Abishek bacchan may get replaced in Dhoom 4 or 5, but not the Chopra!


----------



## quan chi (May 14, 2014)

Guys no offence against you. But apart from technical aspects the only thing I found good in this movie was uday chopra. In fact I liked him in all the dhoom series. I think public is overreacting he is better  as a side kick actor rather than a lead actor.


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

Still D2 is the best movie in the series. And I want hrithik to return in D4.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 14, 2014)

There is gonna be a Dhoom 4 ?


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2014)

Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]qQxRO7ObB-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> There is gonna be a Dhoom 4 ?


There's a rumour that Sallubhai is going to be a villain in the upcoming DHOOM. 
So, Dhoom 4 - yes!!


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

Another rumour that Ajith is considered for Dhoom 4


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Another rumour that Ajith is considered for Dhoom 4


 Are they going to use cars instead of bikes in D4?


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Guys no offence against you. But apart from technical aspects the only thing I found good in this movie was uday chopra. In fact I liked him in all the dhoom series. I think public is overreacting he is better  as a side kick actor rather than a lead actor.



I agree with you on this part. Initially he took himself seriously, now more self-deprecating jokes are given to him. Kinda justice his role and makes him tolerable.


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2014)

*Movie starts*

*s8.postimg.org/k8e5p0qed/Untitled.jpg

*Middle of the movie*

*s8.postimg.org/hpnvalfad/image.jpg

*Movie ends*

*s8.postimg.org/kih2umfmt/image.jpg

Awesome expressions!



- - - Updated - - -

I think race 2 was far better than this movie.


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Why the hell is Uday Chopra, an officer with Mumbai police, depicted to have illiterate/gunda like mannerisms?


relatable to target audience


----------



## Desmond (May 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> relatable to target audience



Indian culture is to blame...


----------



## 10 numberi (May 16, 2014)

If modi can become prime minister of india then whats wrong with uday chopra or dhoom 3? Uday chopra is a super star if compared. Yes Indian culture surely is to be blamed.


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2014)

I have no idea if the streets of us are this much deserted? But for an heist action film this much emptiness kills the fun.
*s28.postimg.org/r8ikmsp8t/Untitled.png


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I have no idea if the streets of us are this much deserted? But for an heist action film this much emptiness kills the fun.
> *s28.postimg.org/r8ikmsp8t/Untitled.png



IIRC, The plot is UK, isn't it?


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2014)

Shah said:


> IIRC, The plot is UK, isn't it?


I don't know if chicago has shifted to UK now.

Anyways guys I think even *tashan* was a better film than this. Instead of watching this watch tashan.At least that movie has some tashan.


----------



## Shah (May 17, 2014)

quan chi said:


> I don't know if chicago has shifted to UK now.
> 
> Anyways guys I think even *tashan* was a better film than this. Instead of watching this watch tashan.At least that movie has some tashan.



Err.. I just watched it once. So, Don't remember the places well.   Sorry.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> If modi can become prime minister of india then whats wrong with uday chopra or dhoom 3? Uday chopra is a super star if compared. Yes Indian culture surely is to be blamed.



You need lots of money/funding and need to have good nexus to pull that off.


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2014)

*DHOOM: 3 puzzle*
Spot the odd one out!
If you have seen the movie you know the answer already just spot it!
*s27.postimg.org/e75hce1ir/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2014)

Is that Sintex tank on the mid-left?


----------



## quan chi (May 18, 2014)

^^Maybe but wrong answer. Its not that easy to spot. 
(Atleast the director did something good in this film for time paas.)

- - - Updated - - -

Nobody got the answer?


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

Dhoom 3 #HollyBolly



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]rWDICmtZdcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 10 numberi (May 25, 2014)

*scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/p403x403/1441480_689789597712730_610071728_n.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2014)

man......someone either close this thread.... or change the name of the thread...it's so ironic. I  hate to see this title..


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2014)

quan chi said:


> ^^Maybe but wrong answer. Its not that easy to spot.
> (Atleast the director did something good in this film for time paas.)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Electricity tower with no cables?


----------



## quan chi (May 25, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Electricity tower with no cables?



No. 
okay I am giving away half of the answer. Just find the auto rickshaw on the roof. Now I think I made it a bit easier.


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2014)

How the hell can you see that without a microscope?


----------



## quan chi (May 25, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How the hell can you see that without a microscope?



Lol no its easy but a bit tricky to find!Once you spot it you wont miss it again. just look closely.


----------



## magnet (May 25, 2014)

Saw the movie first time yesterday.Damn wht the hell was it.
My first question in mind was was it aamir or really his biometric gene doing such a shitty movie.
The whole dhoom series was ruined  by this movie.And abhisekh better start searching another job.
Only role which justified the movie was of Jackie and him not able to repay loan.Thats look like a real life scene.


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Lol no its easy but a bit tricky to find!Once you spot it you wont miss it again. just look closely.



Where?? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Flash (May 25, 2014)

quan chi said:


> No.
> okay I am giving away half of the answer. Just find the auto rickshaw on the roof. Now I think I made it a bit easier.





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2ZsxVKj.jpg


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/2ZsxVKj.jpg



Thank you.


----------



## quan chi (May 25, 2014)

Flash said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/2ZsxVKj.jpg



Correct!


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Lol no its easy but a bit tricky to find!Once you spot it you wont miss it again. just look closely.



I found it actually. That's why I posted that.


----------



## quan chi (May 26, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I found it actually. That's why I posted that.



Oh..I saw no picture in your post thats why couldn't get it.


----------

